# Caller ID though cable phone line



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

After I had the Hopper installed, I switched to cable for my ISP and phone line. The caller ID on the Hopper worked for a day, then stopped. Then it worked for another few hours one day a few months later, then stopped. I get a dial tone at the jack connected to the Hopper, so I think the cabling is solid. The phone line seems to work for my alarm too.

I figured it just hopeless and I'll need to live with it, but though I'd check in case there is something I can adjust. I get a lot of sales calls, so I'd like to screen them like I did back in the 622 days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

complain to the new phone company


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would agree... it seems more likely to be a problem with how that phone company is instituting their caller ID. You might find some phones not working with that phone company as well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Attach a regular Caller ID box to the line and see if it catches what the Hopper is not.
CID boxes are fairly cheap.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

My cordless handsets catch the caller ID. I'll try the Caller ID box I have at work tonight.



James Long said:


> Attach a regular Caller ID box to the line and see if it catches what the Hopper is not.
> CID boxes are fairly cheap.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Everything else works on the line except the Hopper. Plugging the caller ID box into the line, then the Hopper into the caller ID box makes the Hopper see the caller ID signal. Its crazy, but a band aid I can live with. Thx.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that's means two things: impedance of your 'last mile' (inside of your house) is changed: try to disconnect all boxes, phones, fax, modem, etc then connect one by one and see if the CID start working
or (check with your phone comp) if incoming signal is overloading hopper input, imbalanced pair, echo level


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I figured it was good enough. I have an old house with lots of old wiring. When I was having trouble with the phone line to the alarm a few years ago, I disconnected all the old wiring and ran fresh wires to the only places used - the alarm, my cordless handset, my bedroom and the A/V rack where the Hopper is. The lines to the pole were replaced in 2004 when we upgraded the AC power and ran new cable and phone lines in the buried conduit.

The Hopper worked fine with a traditional phone line. Then is was flaky when I changed to the cable modem with a cable phone. I wouldn't be surprised if it was too strong of a signal, but the Hopper was the only thing with issues.



P Smith said:


> that's means two things: impedance of your 'last mile' (inside of your house) is changed: try to disconnect all boxes, phones, fax, modem, etc then connect one by one and see if the CID start working
> or (check with your phone comp) if incoming signal is overloading hopper input, imbalanced pair, echo level


----------

